# Debug Assertion Failed in viewform.cpp!



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hello,
I was trying to develop a new application using MFC App Wizard.
The program includes database support,both container and server etc.
But when I try to execute the program the following error results

Debug Assertion Failed
The filename is Viewform.cpp Line 69

I am quite new to Visual C++ so I dont understand the error.
Please somebody help me out.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

You need to step through the program line by line and find out where the error is. Commonly, MS puts calls to the assert( ) function in its code to make sure that memory that should be allocated has been and memory that should have been released has been. If you run it in the debugger, you should get a popup with a retry button on it when the error occurs. Clicking "retry" should take you to the line of code where the assert( ) fails. If the error is coming from microsoft's code, DO NOT CHANGE IT!!! Your code is doing something it is not supposed to be or not doing something it is supposed to be.


----------

